# direkte RGB-Werte in Photoshop Anzeigen Lassen (Alphakanal)



## uroboros (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Foren Member,

Wie kann ich mir in Photoshop direkte RGB-Werte vor der Multiplikation mit dem Alphakanal anzeigen lassen?
PaintshopPro, Gimp, Paint, AfterEffects .... können das alle, von daher gehe ich davon aus, das auch Photoshop sowas können muss.

Hier noch ein Beispiel, was ich meine:

Das PNG mit Alpha:






Und hier das was ich mir in Photoshop anzeigen lassen möchte (RGB direkt) in Gimp über -Alphakanal der Ebene übernehmen- :





Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.

Mfg Phillip


----------



## uroboros (2. März 2010)

Hat keiner eine Antwort?
Ist verständlich, was ich meine?
Hat noch jemand das Problem?

LG Phillip


----------



## Zinken (2. März 2010)

Den Alpha-Kanal findest Du in der Kanäle-Palette. Dort kannst Du ihn Dir anzeigen lassen oder auswählen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist "Auswahl - Auswahl laden - Alpha".
Wenn Du eine Datei mit einem transparenten Hintergrund möchtest, darf Dein Bildinhalt nicht auf der
Hintergrundebene liegen. In dem Fall einfach Ebene duplizieren und die Hintergrundebene löschen.
Anschließend kannst Du Dir den Alpha-Kanal als Auswahl laden und mit "Entfernen" löschen oder mit
einer Ebenenmaske ausblenden.

Edit: Nur eine Anmerkung noch: die Alpha-Kanäle in Deinen Beispielbildern sind zwar vorhanden, aber leer...


----------



## uroboros (2. März 2010)

Danke erstmal für dein Antwort, aber das ist nicht mein Problem.

hier nochmal ein anderes Beispiel Bild mit Alphakanal:
http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/2086/aujdqhll_png.htm

und hier nochmal, was ich mir anzeigen lassen möchte im direktem vergleich zu Photoshop und co.:
http://s3b.directupload.net/file/d/2086/wqfc78q5_jpg.htm

ich möchte das so haben, wie es mir Gimp ... und alle anderen auch ... anzeigen können, sogar die Windows Diashow macht es, so wie ich das möchte ...

Ich hoffe, das ich mich jetzt verständlicher ausgedrückt habe.

LG Phillip


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. März 2010)

Nur mal so ein Gedanke am Rande:
Warum laden so viele User irgendwelche Bilder bei imageshack
oder directupload hoch, statt sie gleich hier im Forum hochzuladen,
wo sie hingehören und wo sie auch bleiben werden solange der
Thread existiert?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. März 2010)

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Photoshop beherrscht beim PNG-Format lediglich den Transparenzmodus "Pre-multiplied Alpha".
Was du suchst nennt sich "Straight Alpha" und entspricht z.B. den Ebenenmasken in Photoshop,
die selbstverständlich auch im PSD Format gespeichert werden. Ebenenmasken lassen sich wie von dir gewünscht an- und ausschalten.

Hoffe das hilft,
Martin


----------



## uroboros (2. März 2010)

Ich werde die Bilder in Zukunft hier hochladen, danke für den hinweis.

Ich habe mir Straight Alpha mal angesehen und du hast recht, das ist genau das was ich brauche, aber kann ich mir ein PNG nicht so anzeigen lassen wie in GIMP, mit der Funktion "Alphakanal der Ebene übernehmen" und dann den Alphakanal deaktivieren, sodass ich folgendes Ergebnis bekomme?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. März 2010)

PNGs, die mit Photoshop erzeugt werden, sind immer pre-multiplied.
Adobe Fireworks z.B. nutzt das PNG Dateiformat in etwa so, wie Photoshop das PSD Format.
In Fireworks kann man also Ebenen und Alphakanäle u.v.m. in PNG Dateien speichern und auch
wieder öffnen. Dazu hat Adobe das Originalformat PNG ein wenig "aufgebohrt". Diese Variante
des PNG Formates eignet sich aber nicht zur Auslieferung an Enduser (z.B. in Form von Grafiken
in Webseiten o.ä.).

Die Frage kam übrigens schonmal auf. Kannst gerne auch da nochmal nachlesen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/349279-png-mit-alpha.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## uroboros (2. März 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich nerve ....



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> PNGs, die mit Photoshop erzeugt werden, sind immer pre-multiplied.


Aber warum kann ich mir ein PNG, das mit Photoshop erstellt wurde, in Gimp anschauen wie ich es möchte? Also als direktes RGB (Straight Alpha)



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage kam übrigens schonmal auf. Kannst gerne auch da nochmal nachlesen:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photos...mit-alpha.html


Leider gibt es da keine Lösung für mein Problem.

Vielleicht erkläre ich mal das Problem, das ich mit den von Photoshop erzeugten PNG´s habe:

Wenn ich eine PNG Datei mit Alpha Informationen in Photoshop erstelle, passiert es oft, das diese im Programm weiße "Kanten enthalten", obwohl Photoshop keine Anzeigt.
Wenn ich die Grafik dann in Gimp öffne und den Alphakanal Deaktiviere, kann ich diese Weißen Kanten im Alphakanal mit der Richtigen Farbe übermalen, wenn ich fertig bin schalte ich den Alphakanal wieder ein und Speicher alles ab. Jetzt ist die Grafik wie sie Sein soll, ohne weiße Kanten.

Hier nochmal ein Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung (1=Grafik im Programm mit weißer "FehlerKante"; 2= der Alphakanal in Gimp; 3 = Wie der Alphakanal aussehen soll; 4= Richtiger Alphakanal in der Grafik)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. März 2010)

Arbeite in Photoshop immer mit dem PSD Dateiformat. Da kannst du genau das machen,
was du momentan offenbar in GIMP machst. Erst wenn du mit der gesamten Grafik bzw.
der Bearbeitung fertig bist, exportierst du das PNG via "Für Web und Geräte speichern"
und bekommst genau das, was du möchtest ... ohne weiße Kanten.

Das Problem liegt definitiv bei der Art wie du deine Grafik in Photoshop erstellst. 

Und obwohl ich mich wiederhole:
Photoshop kann kein Straight Alpha in PNGs

Gruß
Martin


----------



## uroboros (2. März 2010)

Ok, ich habe nochmal eine weile ausprobiert und es funktioniert soweit ... Schade ist immer noch, das ich mir im Nachhinein nicht mehr den Kanal in Photoshop anzeigen lassen kann.

Ich danke Dir/Euch sehr .... 

LG Phillip


----------



## Tobias (9. Juli 2010)

hi ihr, 

das problem hat man oft genug mit "nicht aus photohop erstellten" PNGs"!
ich hab das problem auch, wenn ich PNGs aus 3D Studio MAX oder Maya öffne. anstatt mir das komplette bild anzuzeigen, wird die ebene direkt mit transparenzen angezeigt.

Sorry, aber wenn Photoshop es NICHT schaft, mir das PNG ohne Alpha anzuzeigen, dann weiß ich auch nicht...

hat jemand n tipp?


----------

